# Buying a set of Holdfasts.



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

So I have been building a proper work bench and have decided to put dog holes in it and would also like to get a decent set of Holdfasts.

I want to get a set of Gramercy Holdfast, but they are out of stock with Tools For Working wood for at least a couple weeks.

So my question is should I wait on the Gramercy set or is there another company that sells equivalent holdfasts.

Thanks for the input

Carlos


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Wait.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

The Veritas holddowns are nice, but a bit pricey and really a different animal, but they'd be worth considering. Yet if you're looking for just a traditional holdfast, the ones by Gramercy are the best commercially sold holdfasts and are relatively inexpensive. I would not look elsewhere, for a traditional holdfast.

Are they still out of stock?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I just spoke with the people at Tools for Working Wood and they said that the holdfasts should be in by mid-March, if not a little sooner. I'd definitely say it's worth waiting two weeks or so.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Mine are blacksmith-made. $10.00 ea. and are really worth the experience of watching them being made.
The blacksmith at Dollywood made mine.
Bill


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, when I called this morning they said 2-3 weeks.

Lately I have had pretty bad luck with wait times, I ordered my bad axe saw I was told 6-10 weeks now after 6 week I am told I am probably 4-6 weeks still out, don't get me wrong I don't mind waiting for high quality, and my order from Lee Valley was going to take 5-6 business days and I am currently on wait day 8 and not expected for a day or two, I have had a horrible time with them there customer service was rude and just stopped answering my emails I will probably *never *order from them again.

So I am slightly skeptical when i hear wait times.

Blacksmith huh? Maybe I will look around.
Carlos


----------



## NJWiliam (May 16, 2011)

I have holdfasts made by Peter Ross (blacksmith). Very happy with them.
The Best Things also used to stock Williamsburg holdfasts, also blacksmith made.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

These are cool.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the touch of brass on those holdfasts, Scott. Those would be my top choice!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wait


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I have been explored the blacksmith option seems most will do a holdfast for about $15-20 plus another $10-15 for shipping. This doesn't seem that bad price wise where I keep getting held up at is consistency, I know the quality I am getting when I order the Gramercy holdfasts, where as if I get one from a smith I just kind of get what I get. I guess it would be different if there was a blacksmith near me so I could see the quality before paying.

I guess two weeks isnt that far away, fingers crossed,

Thanks for all the input 
Carlos

PS the site I posted the question on was iforgeiron.com in there general section. If anyone is interested they seemed very friendly and willing to make them.

PSS I have no affiliation / incentive to promore there site.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Carlos, I have the Grammercy ones, they are very nice. I know with these, I am never going to have to buy any others.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Another vote for the Gramercys . Been using them for a couple years now and they're great.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Amos Tucker made me a really nice pair that have worked really well for me. Here is the link to his Etsy store.


----------



## BrownDog (Mar 2, 2012)

I have both the Gramercy and a pair hand-fashioned by Galena, Alaska renaissance man Phil Koontz.

The Gramercy holdfasts are well made and work well. Those made by Phil are works of art and work even better because of their geometry.

If you are in a big hurry and can find a local smith who knows what he is doing and will work quickly then hand-crafted holdfasts can be a great choice. If local sources are not available both the Gramercy version and Phil's would be worth waiting for.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

These are what Charles Neil uses.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005402/15667/Elite-1-Holdfast.aspx


----------



## BobD4950 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have 2 of the hold-fasts from Lee Valley and just last week received 2 of the Gramercy hold-fasts. The 2 from Lee Valley are good and with the screw on top can be tightened really well but are a little pricey for what they are ($75.00 ea). They have serrated shafts that allow them to hold really tight and not slip. On the down side, the serrations make them hard to remove from the holes. I have only used the ones from Gramercy a few times but think they are great. A solid rap with a mallet and they hold well and they are much easier to remove from the holes since they don't have serrations on the shafts. My first impression is I'm going to have $150.00 worth of hold-fasts stuck in a drawer somewhere while I use the ones from Gramercy. I would wait.


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I just ordered the gramecy set. I figured go with the reputation.

Carlos


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I use the Veritas surface clamps. Not cheap, but I find that I use them all of the time.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/veritassurfaceclamp.aspx

Seen in use on the right side of image below:


----------



## SteveBayley (Feb 17, 2017)

Amos Tucker has a website for his holdfasts. You can view them being made at the site. http://www.besthandforgedholdfasts.com


----------

